# How do YOU choose a new multimeter?



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

*f l u k e *


----------



## Helmut (May 7, 2014)

Needs.

Some meters are graphical, some are plain jane, some are combined with an amprobe, ect.

So yeah, based upon need for me.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I don't make the choice. The person at Harbor Freight who puts all that stuff in the $10 dollar sale bin is the one who makes the decision for me.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I go to the Fluke site and look for the meter that fits the measurements I want to take and then check out the specs for ranges and accuracy I desire.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I usually check the clearance racks first, but they hardly ever have them in my size there.


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

Definitely needs. My newest meter is a Fluke 1587. I needed a meter that had frequency filter for drives and I needed a megger. 1587 fit the bill perfect. It was cheaper(its a fluke so its not really that cheap) than buying both seperate and I only have to carry one meter for most of my needs.


----------



## QMED (Sep 14, 2016)

Fluke ftw although I did buy an Amprobe PRM-6 because fluke doesn't offer a phase/motor rotation meter, it's a great piece of equipment.


----------



## bill39 (Sep 4, 2009)

QMED said:


> Fluke ftw although I did buy an Amprobe PRM-6 because fluke doesn't offer a phase/motor rotation meter, it's a great piece of equipment.


While it is not a dedicated rotation meter I think the Fluke T Plus Pro does have that function.


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

QMED said:


> Fluke ftw although I did buy an Amprobe PRM-6 because fluke doesn't offer a phase/motor rotation meter, it's a great piece of equipment.



Fluke 9040 Phase rotation indicator

http://en-us.fluke.com/products/electrical-testers/fluke-9040-phase-rotation-indicator.html


----------



## QMED (Sep 14, 2016)

MotoGP1199 said:


> Fluke 9040 Phase rotation indicator
> 
> http://en-us.fluke.com/products/electrical-testers/fluke-9040-phase-rotation-indicator.html





> Fluke ftw although I did buy an Amprobe PRM-6 because fluke doesn't offer a phase/*motor* rotation meter, it's a great piece of equipment.


:wink:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I still use the old-school Knopp rotation meter. It has never let me down, and I haven't had to change the batteries in at least 30 years. It works on VFD secondaries also. I'm not sure if the digital ones do or not.


----------



## QMED (Sep 14, 2016)

MDShunk said:


> I still use the old-school Knopp rotation meter. It has never let me down, and I haven't had to change the batteries in at least 30 years. It works on VFD secondaries also. I'm not sure if the digital ones do or not.


You must keep it in the fridge when you're not using it:biggrin:


----------



## QMED (Sep 14, 2016)

I bought a fluke T150 just because I liked the form factor even though I already have a T+Pro haha.


----------



## canbug (Dec 31, 2015)

Don't overbuy your meter. I think Fluke is the way to go but get one that fits your needs not your wants.
I bought a cheaper digital and it didn't work well at all for the job, controls. It was stolen out of my truck and then I went shopping for a good meter.

Tim


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I've fixed 90% of things for the last 10-15 years with a simple T5.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I bought a 28II because the 189 would die in the rain while working outside on generators. For much of the regular electrical work, it’s a Knopp tester and a non contact pen.


----------



## Rora (Jan 31, 2017)

Something that achieves the stuff you do 95% of the time, then balance how well it does with the other 5% vs. cost and size.

Something that does everything by itself without doing everything poorly, is worth extra cost to me.

High standard of accuracy. Although it's unlikely having an extra .1% is going to make or break you, but having good stats across the board helps increase confidence that what you're seeing is what's really going on.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Rora said:


> Something that achieves the stuff you do 95% of the time, then balance how well it does with the other 5% vs. cost and size.
> 
> Something that does everything by itself without doing everything poorly, is worth extra cost to me.
> 
> High standard of accuracy. Although it's unlikely having an extra .1% is going to make or break you, but having good stats across the board helps increase confidence that what you're seeing is what's really going on.


Pretty much why I like the T5. When that can't get it done I'll dust off something more expensive.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I'll use anything as long as it says "Sperry" on it.


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

macmikeman said:


> I don't make the choice. The person at Harbor Freight who puts all that stuff in the $10 dollar sale bin is the one who makes the decision for me.


Things not to buy at Harbor Freight:
Parachutes
Fire Extinguishers
Pacemakers
Vaccines
Condoms
Bullet proof vests
Trigger locks
Scuba Gear 
Multimeters

Don't trust your life with any Chinese JUNK they sell! Do insist they put a fortune cookie in the bag like every other Chinese joint:vs_laugh:
All that being said, I think you overpaid by about 10 bucks :biggrin:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I have one of those freebies in my kitchen junk drawer. I use it for checking batteries. While I don't have any reason to mistrust the measurement, the leads are about 1 hair bigger than the twist ties that come on a loaf of bread.


----------



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

I wired in a PLC cabinet that the panel builders send one of the HF meters with every one they build. The guy from the automation company told me that it was so that when customers call them with problems and tech support wants them to check something they can't say they don't have a meter.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Forge Boyz said:


> I wired in a PLC cabinet that the panel builders send one of the HF meters with every one they build. The guy from the automation company told me that it was so that when customers call them with problems and tech support wants them to check something they can't say they don't have a meter.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


That's actually a pretty cool idea. Those meters are probably rated CAT-nothing, though. Most I ever got in vendor orders was like bags of M&M's or jelly beans. Sometimes hats or stickers.


----------



## Rora (Jan 31, 2017)

MDShunk said:


> Pretty much why I like the T5. When that can't get it done I'll dust off something more expensive.


I think the T5 is an excellent choice for walk-around maintenance for most electrical work. Another similar option is the pocket 107. To compare the two, the short, extra-thick leads on the T5 are very durable and don't get tangled up... they just make more sense for quick point measurements. They can also be looped through the fork when you snap the probes into the holders, which is nice. On the other hand, the 107 has a few extra features, and can actually measure mA to about +/- 1mA, although it's not rated for that range. You do have to wind up Fluke standard 48" leads which is less pocket friendly. I've used both and I prefer the 107 for that because I have no use for the amp clamp (fork?) and the mA measurements put it over the edge for strictly controls work. I would probably side with the T5 for anything else.


----------



## JGolan (Nov 21, 2017)

Interesting article and once I get past the needs and wants when buying a meter, it must pass the 8' drop test :surprise::biggrin:


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

need first, dependability 2nd and cost third!


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

I recently buried my Fluke 23 and took three weeks to decide upon a replacement.

I looked at all of the Chinese made ones. I looked at Milwaukee, Klein, Bosch, Craftsman, Amprobe, etc.

I found the Fluke 117 to have all of the features I needed and a few more as a bonus such as a non contact voltage detector and a low Z setting that automatically decides A/C or D/C and displays the voltage. It measures Hz and capacitance. It is true RMS, auto ranging, has a backlight which the 23 didn't and separate settings for A/C and D/C instead of having to push a function button every time you wanted to check a different voltage. 








Amazon $162.

I got it last week and it has really upped my game.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

LARMGUY said:


> I got it last week and it has really upped my game.


Exactly what I said back when I got my first Supco500. But my game is separating customer's from their money.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

My first multi meter was a 5 dollar piece of junk rated at only 300 volts. Troubleshooting a high output fluorescent fixture in a grocery store, not knowing what I was doing, I tried to measure the voltage at the sockets. The meter literally smoked and never worked again :vs_laugh:


----------



## Ty the electric guy (Feb 16, 2014)

I have a Klein cl2000 and honestly it’s one of the best meters I’ve owned. It has most of the features you can ask for in a meter. The main reason I prefer it over other meters is the magnet on the back.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

I went from an old amprobe amp clamp with probes that you had to wiggle to make reasonable contact to a Fluke 179. Then last fall I upgraded to a Fluke 87 when I was troubleshooting a VFD.


----------



## Liteitup (Jun 15, 2011)

I also love the Klein cl2000. It has almost everything you need and is really reasonably priced. I've had fluke and other meters in the past. The magnet is a great feature, the back light is cool. Definitely does the job.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I frequently need to measure DC amps so my favorite meter is a Fluke 374-FC.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Functionality, features, then price.


----------



## Electricaljunkie (May 9, 2019)

I'm currently looking for a quality clamp multimeter but in the $50-$150 range. I already have 3 normal multimeters


----------



## tmessner (Apr 1, 2013)

Can I hear the tones? I have hearing aids so a lower louder pitch is better.


----------

